# Can People List Common Diseases And Parasites For Piranha



## canadianforever

maybe make like a write up on the more common ones and how to treat them and catch them early maybe include some sample pics like people have done for plants and species of piranha but one for these. iam clueless at this part and hear all about diff things that piranha can get and i have no idea what iam looking for so this would be very help full to me and any other piranha keepers who are in the same boat as me







thanks!


----------



## memento

Here you go :

http://home.telfort..../parasites.html

Have to update it one of these days....

*Diagnostic tool*

 *Symptom* *Possible Cause* *Medication*Small white spots on fins / skin, clamped finsIchCoppersafe, Quick-Cure, Ich-Ease, Aquari-sol, Cure-Ick, Super Ick CurePeppery coating, yellowish, clamped finsVelvetCoppersafe, Quick-Cure, Aquari-sol, Cure-Ick, Super Ick CureGray or white fluffy patchesFungusMaracyn, Fungus Cure, Methyl Blue, Antibiotics for secondary infections.Gray or white fluffy patches around mouthMouth FungusErythromycin, Kanacyn, Fish Pen (penicillin), Maracyn, Antibiotics for secondary infections. (Use Maracyn simultaneously with Maracyn II)Unusual racing around tank.	Black to red nodules beneath skin.FlukesParagon, Clout, Proxipro, Fluke-TabsMilky cloudiness on skinCostia, ChilodonellaCoppersafe, Quick-Cure, AcriflavineDestruction of fins or tailTail or fin rotMaracyn, Methylblue, Organi-Cure, Antibiotics, Tetracycline, ChloromycetinRed streaks on bodyRed pest, Fin rotTetracycline, Penicillin. Acriflavine, Chloromycetin, Fish Pen (penicillin)	Yellow to black nodules on skinIchthyosporidiumTetracycline, Penicillin. Acriflavine, Chloromycetin, Fish Pen (penicillin)	Ulcerated patches on skinRed pest, IchthyosporidiumTetracycline, Penicillin. Acriflavine, Chloromycetin, Fish Pen (penicillin)	Emaciation, hollow belly, possibly soresTuberculosisNo Known CureProtrusion of scales with bloated bodyDropsyFeed Anti-Bacteria medicated foodProtrusion of scales, body normalScale protrusionFeed Anti-Bacteria medicated foodEyes protrudePop eyePenicillin or amoxicillinCloudiness of eyesEye problems,Ich, VelvetMaracyn, Maracyn Plus, Antibiotics for bacterial infection, Increase vitamin A.Hole in head, ulceration of lateral line, loss of appetiteHead and Lateral Line Disease (Hole-in-the-Head syndrome)Paragon, Hole N Head Guard, Hakari Hole in the HeadWhite slimy feces, loss of appetite, swim backwardsHexamitaMetronidazoleCrustaceans on skinArgulus, ErgasilusParagon, Trifon, Anti-Fluke treatmentFlukes on skin or gillsFlukesParagon, Trifon, Anti-Fluke treatmentWorms hanging from anusNematodaParagon, Trifon, Worm Parasitic treatmentHeart shaped wormsLeechesParagon, Trifon, Worm Parasitic treatmentNodular white swellings on fins or body Lymphocystis, Glugea, HenneguyaNo Known Cure. Since lymphocystis is not harmful and will drop off after some time, no cure is necessary.Glancing off rocks or plantsVelvet, Ich, Flukes, Anchor worm, Chilodonella, CostiaIch Medication (Ich), Paragon (Worms)Severe loss of balanceSwim bladder diseaseCheck aquarium parameters, look for signs of other disease.Gasping at surfaceOxygen deficiency, CO2 excess, tank too hot, toxins, shockOxygenex, Oxygen stones - (short-term). Provide better water circulation, lower temperatureJumping out of waterpH wrong, toxinsCheck for ph extremes, do water changes with dechlorinated water.Appetite dwindles, belly swells, feces trailsConstipation or Internal ParasitesMedicinal parrafin oil, change in diet, Anti-Parasitic Medicated FoodFins frayed or split, scales missingInjuriesWound Treat, Bio Bandage, Stress relievers.	Look for and remove bully fish.


----------



## canadianforever

haha thanks perfect answer


----------

